# 2017 Spring Nucs April/May in Pennsylvania and Florida



## AstroZomBEE

W. Fisher Bee Farm will be selling spring nucs in the Spring 2017 Season and are taking orders NOW.

Taking orders now, all nuc orders must have 10% down to be considered a firm order.
Anyone who orders and pays in full before December 31st 2016 may pay at the 2016 rate, please call to verify.

April/May availability

The 2017 Price will be as follows:

1-19, $165
20 to 49 $145
50 to 99 $130
100 to 199 $120
200+ $110
Prices are subject to change; this is the best I could figure as of November 9, 2015.

Nucs will consist of:
1. A freshly mated queen, on brood of her own heritage.
2. 5 Deep frames consisting of, 2 Brood, 2 Honey, 1 frame can vary Brood, Honey, or Foundation for expansion.
*Bees can change occupancy of frames as they see fit.
** We only use Standard Deep Frames for brood purposes.


Our queen heritage is derived from over 5 years of grafting from Minnesota Hygienic Queens. We also breed from within our own stock as we pull survivor queens that excelled in our harshest environments. We have also acquired breeders from Latshaw’s and other renowned breeders as we see fit. As well we sometimes get queen cells from Dave Miska to keep our genetics diverse.

Our queens are mutts, there is no one line we breed upon, nor do we restrict the mating of the queens.

Currently I am planning on having 800 nucs available every Saturday in April and May 2016(Excluding April 1st)

There will be NO FRAME EXCHANGE. I will not accept frames towards purchased nucs.

A Deposit per box will be necessary if you wish to leave our premises with
nucs in our boxes. The deposit will be $40/box for our Styrofoam boxes, and $20/box for our custom wooden boxes. To be determined at pickup. Personal checks will be accepted for deposit on boxes.

As an alternative to transporting in our boxes, I will have cardboard nuc boxes available for sale, non-returnable, at pickup for anyone who wishes to purchase them. Please let me know in advance if you wish to take advantage of this to make sure I have plenty on hand. They will be *$7.50/*cardboard nuc.

Nucs Can be picked up at either our Dade City, FL location or McVeytown, PA

All nucs are required to be inspected by buyer before loading, all sales are final once bees are loaded into buyer’s transport.

Delivery can be negotiated at cost to buyer for orders over 200 nucs, if I have truck and driver available. April is the start of my pollination season, a truck and driver may not always be available.

To qualify for discounted rate all bees must be paid for and picked up at the same time.
To pay on pick up a certified check/cash is necessary, if you wish to use personal check
it needs to arrive and clear my bank before pickup, preferably at least 2 weeks.

For any more Questions contact me, Aaron Fisher at:

W. Fisher Bee Farm
6395 SR 103N BLD 21
Lewistown PA 17044
800-736-6205
[email protected]


----------



## yankeeboy

Hi, Based on the genetics you described, are these treatment free?

Regardless if they are or are not TF, I am considering- that brood frame is packed! I just need to decide if i want to drive the hour from Harrisburg.


----------



## AstroZomBEE

They are not Treatment free. We use a variety of different treatments, including Oxalic Acid Vaping, Apivar strips, and Formic. We rotate through using which ever suits the situation best. We also use antibiotics when the need is there.

The nucs themselves will not have been treated, but the donor hives will have been treated before the nucs are made.

Aaron


----------



## AstroZomBEE

April is booked, Still room available in May


----------



## Levi's Bees

i will pm you thank you .


----------



## AstroZomBEE

Have some room open on the Third Week of April.


----------



## AstroZomBEE

ONLY Accepting orders for May. April is completely booked.


Aaron
W. Fisher Bee Farm


----------



## AstroZomBEE

Bump


----------

